# msi.dll error messages



## steve759 (Oct 9, 2009)

I am continually getting the following message:

"C:\Windows\system32\msi.dll is either not designed to run on windows or it contains an error. Try isntalling the program again using the original software or contact your software vendor for support".

I can't run microsoft products or install new programs. How do I fix this or get a new copy of "msi.dll"


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Take a look through these Microsoft KBs - 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324638

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927891

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

